# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Dëshmi të vazhdimit të jetës edhe pas vdekjes

## miushi

Shkencëtarët, duke hetuar përvojat e njerëzve që kanë qenë pranë vdekjes, thonë të kenë gjetur dëshmi të cilat sugjerojnë se ndërgjegja mund të vazhdojë së qënuri edhe pasi truri ka pushuar së funksionuari.

Kërkimi i cili i iu paraqit shkencëtarëve në Institutin e Teknologjisë në California, ringjalli debatin mbi temën nëse do të kishte jetë pas vdekjes. "Studimet janë shumë domethënëse në atë që ne kishim të bënim me një grup njerëzish truri i të cilëve nuk funksiononte më, të cilët kishin proçese 'mendimesh të lëngeta' me arsyetime dhe një kujtesë mbi ngjarjet të cilat kishin ndodhur në kohën kur truri i tyre nuk funksiononte më. Kështu deklaroi doktor Sam Parnia në një intervistë, i cili është një nga dy doktorët e Spitalit të përgjithshëm të Southampton në Angli, të cilët kanë studiuar rastet e përjetimeve pranë vdekjes.

Ne kemi nevojë për të bërë studime më të gjëra në këtë fushë por mundësia është që shpirti i njeriut të vazhdojë të mendojë dhe të arsyetojë edhe pasi zemra e njeriut të ketë pushuar së rrahuri dhe kur ai nuk merr më frymë dhe veprimtaria e trurit të jetë zero".

Doktor Parnia tregonte mbi studimet e tij fillestare të cilat ai i kishte kryer së bashku me kolegët e tij. Rrezultatet e kërkimeve ishin publikuar në revistën Journal of Resuscitation. Rrezultatet e studimit të tyre kishin qenë aq premtuese sa që ishin mbledhur fonde për të bërë kërkime të reja dhe për të vazhduar mbledhjen e dëshmive.

Shkencëtarët e Spitalit të Përgjithshëm të Southampton gjatë studimit të tyre kishin marrë në pyetje 63 pacientë brenda javës së cilës ata kishin pësuar infarkt. 7 prej tyre mbanin mend çfarë kishin përjetuar. Katër prej përjetimeve ishin të kategorisë pranë-vdekjes. Bëhet fjalë për ndjenja të prehjes dhe gëzimit, kohe që ecën me të shpejtë përpara, rritje të aftësisë të së shquarit, humbje të vetëdijes mbi pasjen e trupit, parje të një drite të bardhë, hyrje në një botë tjetër, takim me një qenie të panjohur dhe mbërritjen në një pikë nga e cila nuk ka kthim prapa.

Një pacient kishte moshën 2 vjeç e gjysëm kur zemra i pushoi së rrahuri. Pas një kohe doktorët mundën ta ringjallnin atë. Prindërit e tij lajmëruan doktor Parnia-n pasi i biri kishte vizatuar veten e tij të lidhur fort pas një tollumbaci prej nga ku shikonte trupin e tij të pa jetë të shtrirë në shtratin e spitalit.

Kur e kishin pyetur se çfarë kishte dashur të tregonte me tollumbacin, ai kishte treguar që kur vdisje shikoje një dritë dhe kishe një lidhje të fortë pas saj. Edhe pasi kaluan 6 muaj pas asaj ngjarjeje, djali vazhdonte te vizatonte te njëjtën skenë.

Asnjëri prej këtyre pacientëve nuk ka pasur ulje të nivelit të oksigjenit në trup që mendohet të shkaktojë përjetimin e gjërave të mësipërme.

Udhëheqësi i këtyre studimeve Dr Sam Parnia thotë se askush nuk e kupton plotësisht se si arrijnë qelizat e trurit të formojnë mendimet.

Ai thotë se ndoshta mendja apo ndërgjegja janë të pavarura nga truri. Se qelizat e trurit janë si të gjitha qelizat e tjera të trupit, ato kanë aftësi për të prodhuar proteina dhe kemikale, por nuk janë në gjendje të prodhojnë dukurinë subjektive të mendimit që gjendet tek ne. Truri për ndërgjegjen duhet të jetë një lloj përçuesi i cili po ashtu si aparati televiziv kap valët dhe i kthen ato në pamje dhe zë.

Por këto përfundime janë kundërshtuar nga neurologët. Dr Chris Freeman, psikiatër dhe psikoterapist në Spitalin Mbretëror të Edinburg-ut thotë se nuk ka prova që vërtetojnë se përjetimet për të cilat flitet kanë ndodhur kur truri kishte pushuar së funksionuari.

Ai thotë se dihet që kujtesës nuk mund t'i besohet kryekëput. Kur përjetojmë diçka ne e dimë me siguri të lartë që ajo ka ndodhur por nuk jemi aspak të sigurtë kur është fjala për të treguar se kur ka ndodhur.

Kështu mund të jetë që përjetimet të kenë ndodhur gjatë kohës së marrjes së vetes, apo pak përpara infarktit.

----------


## Artson

*Me shume respekt, doja fillimisht te trajtohej termi deshmi ...*

----------


## xfiles

ne jemi nje Ide, qe rritet e piqet ne nje trup fizik. Jemi nje inteligjence , jemi ndjenje e paster. Besoj se ndergjegja vazhdon ekzistencen edhe pas vdekjes.

----------


## mondishall

Mendimi mbaron me trurin dhe ne te njejten kohe udheton pas tij.

----------


## ocean

Carl Jung qe njihet "baba i psikologjise analitike" "father of analytical psychology" pati vdekje klinike, dhe nga ky perjetim qe i ndodhi atije u frymezua qe te merret me kete fenomen dhe sidomos studioi hipno-terapin (hipnozen).

Vdekja klinike e tij ishte me e veqante sepse pos te tjerash ai token e perjetoi nga hapesira dhe e pershkroi ne detale ate, 2 dekada para se astronautet e pare udhetuan ne hapesire dhe e pershkruan ate ne te njejten menyre. 
Nje fjali e famshme qe ai la eshte: "_Nderdija psiqike beson ne jeten mbas vdekjes_".( "The unconscious psyche believes in life after death" - Carl Jung MD”) 

Dr. Raymond Moody eshte ai qe ka shkruar librin e famshem te quajtur "Life after Life" ku pershkruan perjetimin e rasteve te vdekjeve klinike nga pacientet e tije. Ja website i tije: http://www.lifeafterlife.com/

----------


## xfiles

jane pikerisht keto ngjarje te shumta , qofte eksperience pas vdekjes, qofte eksperienca jashte trupore (astral projection), qe na sugjerojne nje fare pavaresie te ndergjegjes(shpirtit) nga trupi fizik, perfshire ligjet fizike.
Aq sa mjafton qe te flasesh per jete pas vdekjes te mos jete kaq banale dhe e habitshme.

----------


## Borix

Shkencetaret jane te ndare ne disa grupe. Njeri grup eshte ai qe kerkon te studioje me ngul fenomenin e jetes pas vdekjes. Ky grup kritikohet nga nje tjeter, ata qe kerkojne te studiojne pjesen me te madhe te pastudiuar te trurit, ne menyre qe te kuptojne se si funksionon ajo pjese, pastaj te merren me fenomene me te medha. Po te isha shkencetar, do te anetaresohesha ne grupin e dyte.

----------


## xfiles

> Shkencetaret jane te ndare ne disa grupe. Njeri grup eshte ai qe kerkon te studioje me ngul fenomenin e jetes pas vdekjes. Ky grup kritikohet nga nje tjeter, ata qe kerkojne te studiojne pjesen me te madhe te pastudiuar te trurit, ne menyre qe te kuptojne se si funksionon ajo pjese, pastaj te merren me fenomene me te medha. Po te isha shkencetar, do te anetaresohesha ne grupin e dyte.


cili grup ka te drejte?

----------


## land

> cili grup ka te drejte?


mund te kene te dyja grupet te drejte 50 me 50 jane shancet,por mendoj qe eshte nje mister i madh,ne dime shume pak ose aspak se si materja ndervepron(ose lidhet)me idene,pikerisht per kete une jam dhe agnostik.........ne nuk dime shume gjera.

----------


## Borix

> cili grup ka te drejte?


Po te dihej cili ka te drejte, s'do ekzistonin as grupe, as nuk do hapej kjo teme...

----------


## xfiles

keni te drejte qe te dy, se mbase ja futa kot dhe une,
doja te thoja vetem se ne shkence ashtu si kudo ne jete, shkencetaret nuk udhehiqen vetem nga faktet qe kane perpara , por dhe nga pasioni ose deshira. Ato dy grupe duhen qe te dy, sepse , ndoshta duke studiuar keto fenomene si te ndara , e duke ditur me shume  njeri grup per trurin , e tjetri grup per shpirtin, nje dite kur te jene avancuar mund ti perdorin keto rezultate bashke per te kuptuar me shume nga njeri tjetri. 
Pikepamjet e ndryshme te te njejtit fenomen jane thjesht te verteta te pjeseshme, qe bashke mund te japin nje shikim me te gjere.

----------


## land

> keni te drejte qe te dy, se mbase ja futa kot dhe une,
> doja te thoja vetem se ne shkence ashtu si kudo ne jete, shkencetaret nuk udhehiqen vetem nga faktet qe kane perpara , por dhe nga pasioni ose deshira. Ato dy grupe duhen qe te dy, sepse , ndoshta duke studiuar keto fenomene si te ndara , e duke ditur me shume  njeri grup per trurin , e tjetri grup per shpirtin, nje dite kur te jene avancuar mund ti perdorin keto rezultate bashke per te kuptuar me shume nga njeri tjetri. 
> Pikepamjet e ndryshme te te njejtit fenomen jane thjesht te verteta te pjeseshme, qe bashke mund te japin nje shikim me te gjere.


Eshte pikerisht keshtu si e thua...........asnje presje shkrimit nuk i hiqet.

----------


## Borix

Ne fakt, une jam dakord me ate grupin e dyte - ata qe pohojne se duhet studiuar imtesisht se si funksionon truri - per nje arsye kryesore, nder te tjera. Arsyeja eshte se, personat qe kane perjetuar 'near-death experience', ose kane kaluar ne gjendje vdekje klinike, kur jane intervistuar, kane thene histori nga me te ndryshmet, larg realitetit. Grupi i dyte i shkencetareve thote se mbase keto jane mekanizma te trurit, funksionime te trurit, te cilat i ngjajne endrrave, por qe ruhen ne memorien afatgjate te trurit, pra ne lobin perkates. Tani, se perse ndodhin dhe se si ndodhin eshte thelbi i studimit te tyre. Meqenese me pershkrimet aktuale shkencore te trurit ketyre pyetjeve nuk mund t'i jepen pergjigje, atehere truri duhet studiuar me thelle per te pare nese do te arrihet ne pergjigje apo jo.

----------


## land

Ne fakt jane bere eksperimente per te ashtuquajturin ASTRAL BODY(CORPO ASTRALE)njeriu sapo vdes humbet menjehere 60 apo 70 gram nga pesha e tij,mos valle ndoshta ky Astral body qe humbet eshte nje gjendje e ndermjetme e shkeputjes se shpirtit nga trupi,per te kaluar ne shpirt te pastert,apo shpirti shkaterohet perfundimisht!!!...kush e di??eshte mister.Ajo qe dihet me siguri eshte qe fete nuk marin vesh asgje nga shpirti.

----------


## Borix

> Ajo qe dihet me siguri eshte qe fete nuk marin vesh asgje nga shpirti.


Pa dyshimin me te vogel. Me qe ra fjala, ju keshilloj te investoni dhe te bleni nje liber teper te bukur, te zbuluesit te ADN, Prof. Francis Crick: "The Astonishing Hypothesis: The Scientific Search for the Soul". Ia keshilloj edhe fetareve.

----------


## land

> Pa dyshimin me te vogel. Me qe ra fjala, ju keshilloj te investoni dhe te bleni nje liber teper te bukur, te zbuluesit te ADN, Prof. Francis Crick: "The Astonishing Hypothesis: The Scientific Search for the Soul". Ia keshilloj edhe fetareve.


mund te blihet ne ebay(internet)ky liber???

----------


## Borix

ne amazon e kam marre une... http://www.amazon.com/Astonishing-Hy.../dp/0684801582

 (burimi: Wikipedia)

----------


## mondishall

Deshira per vazhdimesi jetese pas jeteses reale qe bejme, eshte e justifikueshme. Perdorimi i efekteve te njohura dhe te panjohura te trurit, si argument per kete ekzistence pas vdekjeje, eshte perseri vazhdimesi deshire, se sa realiteti objektiv. Vete fakti i metamorfozes se trurit ne te njejten kohe me metamorfozen rritese te njeriut, me bind per pandashmerine funksionale qe ekziston mes trurit dhe mendimit. Po te pranojme pavaresi mes tyre, duhet te pranojme ekzistencen paralele te pavarur tru-mendim, qe pas lindjes se njeriut duket e varur dhe pas vdekjes kthehet perseri ne te pavarur. Duket sikur tej trurit njerezor te palindur, pret diku ne hapesire dhe ne kohe mendimi, qe fill pas lindjes do t'i bashkangjitet materies-tru, do ta shoqeroje ne gjithe fazat e tij dhe pas vdekjes, do rikthehet ne vendin e vet te kohes dhe hapesires se pafundme. Duhet keshtu te besojme, qe per cdo qenie njerezore ekzistoka ne arshiven shpirterore te gjithesise shpirti perkates. Pra del qe qenia njerezore eshte nje krijim mekanik, gati skulpturor, qe kthehet ne qenie te vetedijshme, porsa i bashkangjitet ky shpirt i faturuar nga kjo arshive shpirtrash. Teper pune te koklavitur i paska hapur vetes "krijuesi", pasi duhet nje klasifikim dhe grupim kaq i sterholluar shpirtrash, qe nga mosha embrionale e njeriut dhe deri ne castin pleqeror dhe ndares nga kjo jete. 
------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ.

----------


## Goldanitus

Une mendoj se ne rastet e vdekjeve klinike kur zemra dhe truri pushon se rrahuri shpirti shkeputet nga trupi dhe fillon te largohet nga trupi. Mirpo eshte vet shpirti i cili e kontrollon trurin dhe trupin. Shpirti me pas fillon dhe niset mirpo eshte dikush mbi te i cili vendos nese do te kthehet apo do te rrine prap ne trup. Pra nese kthehet ne trup jeta vazhdon dhe fillon te punoje truri por nese nuk kthehet pason "vdekja"e organizmit. Ajo qka po dua te them eshte se ne nuk mund t'a kontrollojme shpirtin. Po te mund t'a kontrollonim ate apo po te ishim vet ne shpirti atehere ne do te te mundeshim te shkeputeshim kur te donim nga trupi dhe do te rimisheroheshim prap.Mirpo problemi eshte se ne nuk jemi shpirti. Ne nuk mund te kontrollojme shpirtin. Shpirti eshte nje mistere brenda trupit tone. Ai nuk mund te shihet mirpo sipas asaj qe lexova ai mund te matet me gram. Ne fakt ne nuk kemi se si t'a kontrollojme shpirtin. Ne duhet te jemi vet shpirti per ta kontrolluar shpirtin. Pra ja problemi qendron se ne nuk jemi shpirti. Ne kemi shpirt mirpo nuk e kntrollojme ate. Tani vlen pyetja a e kontrollojme apo a jemi ne vet shpirti pas vdekjes? 

 Kisha pasur deshire te dije mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me ate se* a jemi ne shpirti pas vdekjes apo me mire a jemi shpirti- pas perfundimit te funksionimit te trurit dhe zemres tone*. Do ta them edhe une mendimin tim mirpo kisha pasur deshire se pari t'a degjoj mendimin tuaj.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

sipase nje mjeku te njohur kosovare(hipnotizus mos gabofsha)icili kishti kryar nje kurs diku ne nje kontinent tjeter po gjithashtu perta kryer ate kurse sipase tije duhej qe te behej nje vdekje klinike, po citoj ate kure thot se shpirtiyn bane qudi se sika qendru ne ket trup ndytsire po si eceket edhe ju me larte pra mesiguri se nuke vendosh pra shpirti per te qendru ne trupin ton.

----------

